#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [影片] 八尾貓

## 墨狐

我曾看過一個八尾貓的故事,故事中的八尾貓為了修煉成仙不停不停地幫人完成願望  
可是幾千年過去了尾巴不斷的增加又不斷地減少,他還是一隻八尾貓  
朋友們都勸他不要再修仙了,人類的欲望是永遠填不滿的,當一隻八尾貓也很好啊!  
「不要!」八尾貓固執地說「我最初的願望的卻是想成仙,可是現在我只想找到一個,會想到為我許願的人類
,至於最後能不能修成九尾得道成仙,那已經不重要了。」

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obteKoPdTyQ

最後故事中的八尾貓,到底有沒有找到那個人呢‧‧‧?

----------


## wingwolf

貼上非YT版(?)： http://bilibili.kankanews.com/video/av516180/
以及八尾貓故事的文字版（原作：王雨辰《异闻录》），配合視頻服用(?)效果更佳~
http://club.qingdaonews.com/showAnno...821592_1_0.htm

一整個很溫馨呢，尤其是那唯美的畫風和配樂
看到最後貓仙(?)和男孩一起站在湖邊，發光的貓和水中的倒影特別感人QωQQQQQQ

----------


## 月凝x貓狼

之前有看過這個呢~
看完之後超感動的~~~
所以才這麼喜歡貓咪說OwO

----------

